# accent dans xcode



## ledruid (20 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
Petite qustion de débutant,  quand j'execute mon code (c++) dans xcode,  dans ma fenetre de resultat je ne vois pas les caractere avec accent  genre   

une chaine de caractere  avant compilation : Vélocipède à pied
la meme apres la compile :V\216locip\217de \210 pied

Je "sais" que cela vient de l'encodage (unicode, etc...) mais je ne trouve pas comment regler ce problème, et si c'est possible ?


Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Ludopac (20 Juin 2006)

ledruid a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Petite qustion de débutant,  quand j'execute mon code (c++) dans xcode,  dans ma fenetre de resultat je ne vois pas les caractere avec accent  genre
> 
> une chaine de caractere  avant compilation : Vélocipède à pied
> ...



Une fois ton fichier ouvert dans Xcode, tu vas dans le menu 'Format'->'File Encoding'.

Et tu choisis : unicode (UTF-8). Je crois qu'il y a une alerte qui te demande si tu veux réinterpréter ou convertir, il faut convertir


----------



## ledruid (20 Juin 2006)

super.. ca fonctionne 

Merci encore


----------

